# North American Debut with Pricing for BMW's 1 Series Coupe - LA Auto Show



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

*pricing*

no pricing still?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Price was released! I've updated the story to include the prices 

Tim


----------

